# Good food in San Diego/ Carlsbad/ Anaheim areas for reasonable prices?



## rickandcindy23 (Jul 20, 2009)

What about a good Mexican food place?

Are there some great restaurants that are very reasonable?  

We are staying in Carlsbad, visiting San Diego Zoo and SeaWorld three days, then it's Disneyland for 3 days.  

Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## bigrick (Jul 20, 2009)

We like Great Mex in Newport Beach on the Balboa penisula.  Easy spot after a stroll in the area.  Careful on Taco Tuesdays as the place is jammed!

Last time there we got a table by the window first.  From the table I called in our order, waited a few minutes, and then went to the front of the line (because I called in my order) to pay for our tacos and beers.  I repeated this 2 more times until we were sated and quenched!


----------



## davidvel (Jul 20, 2009)

Great mexican food is at Norte Mexican (formerly Fidel's) in Carlsbad. It is located on the southwest corner of Carlsbad Blvd (101) and Carlsbad Village Drive, steps from the beach. VERY REASONABLE, good house margaritas and salsa.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jul 21, 2009)

Thanks for those suggestions.  We really love mexican food and eat it twice a week at restaurants very near our house.  We went to Southern California five years ago and couldn't find a single mexican food restaurant that was great.  

What about American food?


----------



## Bill4728 (Jul 21, 2009)

bigrick said:


> We like Great Mex in Newport Beach on the Balboa peninsula.  Easy spot after a stroll in the area.  Careful on Taco Tuesdays as the place is jammed!
> 
> Last time there we got a table by the window first.  From the table I called in our order, waited a few minutes, and then went to the front of the line (because I called in my order) to pay for our tacos and beers.  I repeated this 2 more times until we were sated and quenched!


I have no idea if this place's food is good or not, but what a great place to visit when you're in SoCal.  You must visit the Balboa peninsula in Newport Beach.


----------



## Barbeque (Jul 21, 2009)

We have lots of Mexican Food in our home town Bakersfield but when in Carlsbad (We own at the Carlsbad Inn)
La Especial del Norte is in Leucadia south of the Carlsbad Inn on the coast highway I would imagine about 6 miles has some of the finest Mexican food we have ever had.
Fidels Was good  not great it sounds as if there are new owners  But staying at the Carlsbad Inn it was great due to location.  
Fish House Vera Cruz  In Carlsbad just up the street from the Carlsbad inn  Excellent Seafood  and fairly reasonable.  
There is a Kings Fish House closer to the Grand Pacific Palisades,we have not eaten at this location however we ate at one near Disneyland that was very good.  VERY GOOD CHAIN  http://www.kingsseafood.com/
On Coronado Island we ate at Miguels and Brigantine
http://www.brigantine.com/index.html
 They have other restaurants in the San Diego area   It was good
Blue Water Grill in Newport Beach and Costa Mesa also excellent seafood.  
There are many restaurants in the area  that are great.

Also we like to go to the Wave Waterpark in Vista  which is about 10 miles from the Carlsbad Inn.
http://www.thewavewaterpark.com/


----------



## ricoba (Jul 21, 2009)

rickandcindy23 said:


> We went to Southern California five years ago and couldn't find a single mexican food restaurant that was great.



Considering we have a Mexican restaurant on nearly every corner around here and millions of Mexican's living here, I find that statement almost impossible to believe...       

Try looking on Yelp or Trip Advisor for recommendations as well.

Someone mentioned Fish House Veracruz.  We have been three times, the first time it was great, the second time mediocre but thankfully the last time it was great again.


----------



## Cathyb (Jul 21, 2009)

American food: Well,we live in Carlsbad -- Fish? Fish VeraCruz at the train tracks off Carlsbad Village Drive; Eggs?  Any cafe on Roosevelt for breakfast; our favorite is French Restaurant on Carlsbad Village Dr in the Albertson's shopping center; Italian -- on Roosevelt.


----------



## jlp879 (Jul 27, 2009)

We find it difficult to find reasonably priced food in Disneyland or Downtown Disney.  We also like to avoid the chains that are across from the park on Harbour Blvd, but one chain we have a lot of fun at is Bucca de Beppo on South Harbour Blvd.  Technically this restaurant is in Garden Grove, but it is only about one mile from DL, in the parking lot of Embassy Suites. They serve homestyle Italian food that is fairly reasonably priced.

For filling and dirt cheap dinners we always go to Mexi Casa, 1778 W Lincoln Ave in Anaheim.  The food is pretty good for the price.  For our family of five, we can get out of there with a $25 food bill, including a pitcher of their famous Sangria!

The San Diego place I'll recommend is not in Carlsbad, but would be a nice stop after SeaWorld as it's in the same neighbourhood.  It's called World Famous and is at 711 Pacific Beach Drive in the San Diego neighbourhood of Pacific Beach.  They serve breakfast, lunch and dinner and also have a great bar menu if all you want is a snack (try their fish tacos).  The restaurant is right on the beach, it has terrific ocean views and is in the middle of the quintessential Southern California beach hangout scene.  The people watching here is the best!


----------



## Cathyb (Jul 27, 2009)

I second the La Especial Norte for Mexican.  It is an old restaurant but their soups are wonderful as well as their fish plates.  King's has unique fish dinners like served on a board.  Fish House Vera Cruz has a seafood brochet that changes daily but a great selection.


----------



## Bill4728 (Jul 27, 2009)

jlp879 said:


> We find it difficult to find reasonably priced food in Disneyland or Downtown Disney.  We also like to avoid the chains that are across from the park on Harbour Blvd, but one chain we have a lot of fun at is Bucca de Beppo on South Harbour Blvd.  Technically this restaurant is in Garden Grove, but it is only about one mile from DL, in the parking lot of Embassy Suites. They serve homestyle Italian food that is fairly reasonably priced.


Bucca de Beppo is a chain, with locations in several cities. If you like to try them in SD they have a location in old town.


----------



## talkamotta (Jul 27, 2009)

We went to Old Town San Diego.  Ate at San Diego Old Town Mexican Cafe
it was pretty good.  Old Town made for a fun day, one of those days that is a little slower to rest up for a busier day.  

My favorite restaurant was Karl Strauss Brewery & Restaurants.  Excellent food and beer.


----------



## PStreet1 (Jul 29, 2009)

We like Bucca de Beppo also, but only when you have a larger group.  All dishes serve either 3 or 6; if it's just the two of them, it's not as much fun.


----------



## Fletcher921 (Jul 29, 2009)

I love food...

Ponce's on Adams Avenue in Kensington is our favorite mexican.

Roxy's in Encinitas for artichoke sandwiches.

Point Loma Seafood for smoked fish sandwiches.

Rum Jungle for an Acai Bowl on Mission Blvd in Mission Beach.

Extraordinary Desserts just west of Balboa Park for a slice of Blood Orange Ricotta Torte.  OMG...


----------

